# Clomid cycle progesterone level question - test done at 5dpo, not 7



## lisaf

I'm on my 3rd round of Clomid, 11dpo. I called my doctor to find out my progesterone levels.
First off, you can see on my charts at the bottom how I wasn't ovulating on my own before Clomid. Then you can see the 3 cycles where I did ovulate with Clomid.

They did the blood test on CD22, which was 5dpo for me. They refused to test at 7dpo because they said they only test on day 22.
My levels came back at 6.5.
That morning of the test was my highest temp this cycle.

Prior to Clomid I was not ovulating. I had not temp shift on my chart and did not start a period on my own. Now I'm getting a temp shift and starting my period 13-14 days later. So I don't think there is any question that I'm ovulating, but maybe the issues is that my follicles are not getting big enough? Any thoughts on this?

If this round fails, I'd need to start my next round of Clomid probably on Monday, maybe Tuesday. With progesterone that low, should I be asking for a higher dose of Clomid? Or was the low progesterone because they did the test at only 5dpo? I'm very confused here The nurse said that if I'm ovulating, he won't want to increase my Clomid dose, but with progesterone that low, is there even a chance I'll get pregnant? I don't want to take another round of Clomid if there is no point! If this doctor won't listen, I don't think I should take the Clomid again and should just go for a referral to an RE and wait a few months etc...

I have an appointment scheduled for Tuesday but I may need to take my Clomid on Monday. The nurse is going to bring my concern to the doctor tomorrow and hopefully call me back with instructions for my next dose.
I need some help and advice!


----------



## momof4girls

I would ask for a larger dose of clomid if your planning on staying with this doctor. I think a RE would be able to help you even better though.
I dont think 5dpo instead of 7dpo makes much of a difference in progesterone levels. on my clomid cycle mine was 27 at 6dpo.
and I was not pregnant.


----------



## lisaf

I've been afraid to switch to an RE because my insurance won't cover anything for infertility. Right now my GYN appts are covered but I'll have to start paying for a lot more with an RE. I'm waiting to see what my doc will do before I rush off to find an RE. If he thinks there is nothing wrong with a 6.5 and won't do anything differently, then I clearly need to switch.

Is doubling the Clomid the right way to fix this? Or is a progesterone supplement?

If my doctor won't do anything different for me on this next cycle, should I bother? I know it will take a little while to get in to see an RE. Will taking the Clomid days 5-9 help at all? At least if I'm going to be stuck waiting for an RE?

It seems like AF will be here today, which means that each cycle, my LP has gotten shorter (and my temps have seemed lower overall). Does this indicate I've had a tolerance to Clomid building up?

So many questions...


----------



## lisaf

My LP was 12, same as last cycle. 
Bumping this up in case anyone has any thoughts.
My doctor is refusing to do anything different for this cycle, I'll be on the same dose for the same days. I have an appointment on Tuesday and will ask him to explain why he doesn't want to do anything differently and where he wants to go from here. Half the stress is not knowing what comes next.


----------



## momof4girls

well you can try using progesterone cream in the tww the kind I have used is fem-gest. and it will lengthen your LP.


----------



## Faithpatience

lisa, I suggest u ask ur doc to increase ur dosage...though docs say anything above 5 means u have ovoulated but thats only is not an issue..prog is needed for the first few weeks of pregnancy and as u said that low prog is a risk for a m/c..so pls talk to ur doc and ask for a higher dose..
good luck


----------



## lisaf

I did ask my doctor (well the nurse asked him for me) and he doesn't want to increase the dose until we test another cycle. My clinic doesn't seem to give progesterone to anyone unless they've had multiple miscarriages and I've heard the over-the-counter stuff just isn't strong enough. I have an appt on Tuesday but I have to start my next dose on Monday :(


----------



## givemebaby11

lisaf said:


> I did ask my doctor (well the nurse asked him for me) and he doesn't want to increase the dose until we test another cycle. My clinic doesn't seem to give progesterone to anyone unless they've had multiple miscarriages and I've heard the over-the-counter stuff just isn't strong enough. I have an appt on Tuesday but I have to start my next dose on Monday :(

I think I'd go for a new doctor! Find one that is a better fit! I need to do the same thing, although I think I'm going to go to an RE since that is their job. Good luck!


----------



## lisaf

lol thanks for the reply, this thread is a teeeeensy bit old though :haha:
In the end I did have to go to a fertility specialist. He immediately upped my clomid dose and I got normal progesterone and my BFP.

I did a total of 4 rounds of 50mg clomid with my GYN, had progesterone checked on the last 2, both of which came back low. Then did 2 natural cycles as a 'break' and ovualted on my own but again with low progesterone. In there I had 2 suspected chemical pregnancies (one natural, one clomid) where I got a line on a test but started spotting the next day. The FS put me on 100mg, did an HSG, and fully monitored the cycle and my progesterone hit normal for the first time and BAM, BFP.

As you can see that all worked out quite well and I'm close to having my little boy.


----------



## givemebaby11

lisaf said:


> lol thanks for the reply, this thread is a teeeeensy bit old though :haha:
> In the end I did have to go to a fertility specialist. He immediately upped my clomid dose and I got normal progesterone and my BFP.
> 
> I did a total of 4 rounds of 50mg clomid with my GYN, had progesterone checked on the last 2, both of which came back low. Then did 2 natural cycles as a 'break' and ovualted on my own but again with low progesterone. In there I had 2 suspected chemical pregnancies (one natural, one clomid) where I got a line on a test but started spotting the next day. The FS put me on 100mg, did an HSG, and fully monitored the cycle and my progesterone hit normal for the first time and BAM, BFP.
> 
> As you can see that all worked out quite well and I'm close to having my little boy.


Wow! So sorry that I missed that! Congrats on your baby boy on his way!!! :)


----------



## emilyd89

Hi everyone
Im on my 3rd round of clomid my periods are usually 32 days i take clomid days 2-6. i got my LH surge on CD 14 this month i went for my Progesterone blood test on CD 23 which was Tuesday 10th. 
I got the results back today and the receptionist said it was at 180... what does this mean is that good? bit confused with all the numbers their always telling me. what does 180 progesterone level mean? i took a preg test today and got a BFN =( if my Cycle is 32 days this month then i worked out im not due my period until next Friday 20th but am going to try and hang out on doing another preg test until then and hope for a BFP... 

if anyone can explain this to me or any info would be greatly appreciated.

Baby dust to all xx


----------

